# Anyone going to the chester and north wales 9th aug?



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is any one going? i will be there, taking one of my own bred kittens for the first time, so iam very nervous. I hope she does well!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I normally enter that one, but at the time of the closing date didnt have any cats ready to show  Good luck to anyone entering


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nope, got football on that day.

good luck at the show!


----------



## ubatw (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi i am new to cat show, I intend to see the cat show on 9th August. Can anyone tell me what time should i be there for the show? thanks


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ubatw said:


> Hi i am new to cat show, I intend to see the cat show on 9th August. Can anyone tell me what time should i be there for the show? thanks


It depends whether yourb exhibiting or spectating, if you are exhibiting you need to be there no later than 9.45am if you are just going to have a look the public are allowed in after 12.30pm. hope this helps, i hope you enjoy the show


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck at the show Jen, i hope you have a great day


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks raggs, iam soooo excited!!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope to go and have a pootle around as need some cat food and bits and pieces. I do enjoy the Chester Show but it does get extraordinarily hot in that show hall; one of the reasons I didn't show there that often - especially as the show manager was (and may be still is) dead funny about fans on pens.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I remember that thing with the fans one year and it was scorching hot outside as well  everyone was after going early


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I wanted to go and have a look round but it's my Dad's birthday on Sat so cant realy make any plans... only down the road from me too!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww I wanted to go and have a look round but it's my Dad's birthday on Sat so cant realy make any plans... only down the road from me too!


OMG! How inconsiderate of Your dad to have his birthday on the same day as the show!lol!

Only kidding

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEES DAD


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm stewarding


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

do you no what section your stewarding, must be a hard long day, iam sure you enjoy it though


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> do you no what section your stewarding, must be a hard long day, iam sure you enjoy it though


judge is doing classes in all sections at this one I think - I really enjoy it!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> OMG! How inconsiderate of Your dad to have his birthday on the same day as the show!lol!
> 
> Only kidding
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEES DAD


ha ha I know! rediculous!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I'm at the show
I hope to meet up with some of the board members
Wishing anyone showing Good Luck


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes good luck and enjoy folksAnd HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAD BEE...even if his arrival coulda been timed better by a day


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm going as a visitor, also to help one of my board Paparazzi to get photo's for our show results site, one of our admins will be there getting all the breed open results.
So if you want your cats pic on the Show site come find us.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ahh Audrey, can you do some pics of my kitties , pretty plz


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll make sure we come down the British section, just watch for us, quite a few people know us.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks audrey, hope you have a great day


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi just got back from a long , hot and sticky day at the chester show.
I got soaked in the rain but it was still a good day.
Thanks to audrey for taking the pics of lulu

Tricky got 1st in the open and a pc, and 1st in a side class
Lulu got 2nd in the open, 1 2nd and 2 3rds in the sides, not bad for a first timer and only just 16weeks.

Congrats to all that went


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Huge congratulations to Tricky and Lulu on doing so well at the show
Lovely photo's.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Very well done Jen, excellent results  Sorry didnt make it to the show got tied up trying to sort out my new stud boy but that's all sorted now. So happy for you that you had a brilliant day  Will maybe meet up at the next local show


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No probs, c soon xx


----------

